# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  Чат

## pulsewave

даже не знаю куда написать.



> [15:56:47] наталья(: тут есть кто нибудь?


 ув. посетители чятика! того самого, который тут по сцылке около раздела.
не, там никого нет ))
иногда появляюсь я, иногда ещё пара человек. вероятность застать там кого то ещё - чуть более чем никакая, ибо никто не хочет весь день держать открытой эту страницу, а выходят сразу.
исправима ли такая ситуация - хз.

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

проблема решаема, надо только найти самый удобный способ. может IRC? раньше там был чат.

----------


## pulsewave

уже предлагал, даже веб клиент годный нашёл. но за пару месяцев (или не помню сколько там сидел) зашел только 1 человек)
http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthread.php?p=60475
и помоему, жаббер был бы удобнее

----------


## pulsewave

ещё такое альтернативное место сбора было бы полезно на случаи падения форума или внезапной смерти)

----------


## огрызок тепла

группа вконтакте есть. кто ищет, то всегда найдет

----------


## Дима_

Форум удобнее. И там и там оставляют сообщения. В контакте куча мусора лишнего.

----------


## bogdan

А что, если договориться каждый день собираться в определенное время предлагаю в 21.00 по мк.

----------


## Traumerei

так что,сегодня в 21 ?)

----------


## bogdan

Блин, сам придумал, сам не пришел...капец я забавен))) Завтра железно в 21.00 всем в чат!

----------


## аутоагрессия

Тут есть чат?

----------


## bogdan

> Тут есть чат?


 http://suintru.chatium.com/

----------

